# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  مشکل با mysql در ویندوز 64bit

## h_mohamadi

سلام بر دوستان گرامی 
من یک برنامه دارم که دیتابیس آن mysql است و در ویندوز 32bit کار می کند  اما وقتی برنامه ام را در ویندوز 64bit نصب کردم چند مشکل با mysql دارم که  می خواستم شما دوستان گرامی من را راهنمایی کنید.
1.در select کردن فارسی مشکل دارد به عنوان مثال:
  'علی'=Select * from test where f1
پیغام می دهد.
2. در قرار دادن یک فیلد select شده در یک edit
select version()
e1.text:=qure1.fields[0].asstring
 و یا موارد دیگر .
می شود من را راهنمایی کنید

----------


## h_mohamadi

از دوستان خواهش مي کنم اگر مي شود من را سريعتر راهنمايي و کمک کنند.ممنون

----------


## 101101000

سلام دوست عزیز
اولا mysql با ویندوز 64 بیتی مشکل داره و بعد از چند بار اجرا فایل dll خود به خود پاک میشه.
در رابطه با select فارسی باید بگم منم این تجربه رو داشتم و علتش بعضی حروف بود. مثلا به جای حرف (ی) اگر درون پایگاه داده از SHIFT+X استفاده کنید یعنی (ي) با ی الگوریتم ساده تبدیل مبدل میتونی کوری رو اجرا کنی. 
البته بگم اگر  Mysql ورژن Express رو بتونی گیر بیاری نصب کنی زبان پیش فرض persian داره که فارسی رو ساپورت میکنه.

----------


## h_mohamadi

> سلام دوست عزیز
> اولا mysql با ویندوز 64 بیتی مشکل داره و بعد از چند بار اجرا فایل dll خود به خود پاک میشه.
> در رابطه با select فارسی باید بگم منم این تجربه رو داشتم و علتش بعضی حروف بود. مثلا به جای حرف (ی) اگر درون پایگاه داده از SHIFT+X استفاده کنید یعنی (ي) با ی الگوریتم ساده تبدیل مبدل میتونی کوری رو اجرا کنی. 
> البته بگم اگر  Mysql ورژن Express رو بتونی گیر بیاری نصب کنی زبان پیش فرض persian داره که فارسی رو ساپورت میکنه.



سلام و با تشکر از شما دوست گرامي 
مي خواستم بدانم يعني اين مشکل ها به خاطر اين که فایل dll خود به خود پاک میشه است يا نه؟
و اين طور که من متوجه منظورتان شدم يعني من بايد تمامي حرفهاي فارسي را با الگوريتمي تبديل به انگليسي کنم؟

----------


## h_mohamadi

خواهش می کنم من را راهنمایی فرمائید :گریه:

----------


## h_mohamadi

کسی به داد ما نمی رسد!!!!!

----------


## h_mohamadi

من که از پاسخ گرفتن از این بخش ناامید شدم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## h_mohamadi

مردم کمممممک  :گریه:

----------


## majoran

دوست عزیز اینطور که من فهمیدم مای اسکیو ال مشکلی نداره من خودم دارم با  cpu corI7 کار می کنم مشکل از تنظیمات ویندوزتون هست لطف کن ویندوزت رو چک کن

----------


## h_mohamadi

چه تنظیماتی را باید چک کنم؟
ممنون می شوم من را راهنمایی کنید؟

----------


## h_mohamadi

آیا تا به حال کسی این مشکل را نداشته و یا ندیده که ب ما جواب نمی دهد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

